

3 Ridiculously Slow Systems Ripe for Startup Disruption – Idea dump Monday - brador
http://nerdr.com/3-ridiculously-slow-systems-for-startup-disruption-idea-dump-monday/

======
gatlin
Learning is not necessarily something you can speed up. University classes are
spaced like that, though, because there is the assumption that you have a lot
on your plate. So you have two hours of pottery ... followed by 3 of
statistics, 3 of organic chemistry, etc. But you can't just learn a discipline
in a weekend simply because becoming comfortable with a field is a function of
experience and experimentation. Allowing certain students to say "this is my
only class, give me lectures ahead of time" could speed up the formalities,
though.

Buying a house could be sped up, though.

------
herval
The first idea (faster delivery) was actually the basis of the infamous Kozmo.
Wonder if they would be able to make it today...

